
AirGlass: Today’s little bit of wow - swdesignguy
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/11/12/airglass-todays-little-bit-of-wow/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Materials science is so awesome. Now we just need inventors and engineers to
come up with good applications. Get to it!

~~~
jws
And someone to figure out how to make it in volume for less than the GDP of
Brazil.

